# 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!



## Marvin-2908 (23. Oktober 2010)

hallo!
vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja noch daran erinnern, dass ich vor einiger zit mal ein futterboot selber gebaut habe!
Leider war ich mit dem modell nicht ganz so zufrieden und werde deswegen nun ein neues modell entwerfen!
Ihr könnt den bau dann hier verfolgen!

Nun die frage an euch!
Was wäre so eure persönlicher wunsch, was ein futterboot haben sollte, was andere boote nicht besitzen?
Wie z.B einen propeller als antrieb, sprich wie ein luftkissenboot.
Oder vielleicht das das boot futterportionen über 6 kg rausbringen kann!?

Mfg Marvin


----------



## Alpinestars (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Ne Kamera (unterwasser) wäre mal was cooles.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Das ist eine gute idee mit der kamera.
Einen vernünftigen Propeller mit diesen Luftkissenzeug wäre auch cool. Das mit dem viel Futter ist in meinen augen nicht wirklich wichtig.
Ein Echolot ist natürlich noch von Vorteil.

Gruß


----------



## Marvin-2908 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

für was denn eine kamera?
Man müsste wenn schon eine einbauen die nicht nur ben was wasser filmt, sondern mehr den untergrund!
Ich glaube, dass es aber eh viel zu teuer für mich wird da eine kamera einzubauen!


----------



## Alpinestars (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Kenne mich damit leider auch nicht aus.
Aber cool wäre es auf allefälle.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

ich werde auf alle fälle ein sehr großes boot bauen!
Wenn ihr wollt kann ich heute abend ein paar bilder einstellen.
Leider habe ich bisher nur den boden entworfen:vik:


----------



## Marvin-2908 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

hi
also das futterboot nimmt langsam gestallt an!
Ich stell morgen ein paar bilder rein, versprochen!

Hat jemand von euch denn schon einmal ein futterboot selber gebaut?

Also das boot kann logger 5kg boilies an den platz bringen!


----------



## alpinedriver (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt !!
Is ne coole Sache !!
Hab n Vopi Eigenbau !


----------



## Marvin-2908 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

ich versteh das einfach nicht wie die händler so viel geld für die boote verlangen können
ich bin jetzt bei 150€ ( ohne sender )


----------



## Werner1 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Hallo Marvin,

hört sich sehr interessant an, freu mich auch schon auf die Fotos. Eine Baubeschreibung/Anleitung wäre natürlich echt Klasse.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## ChaosTom (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Hast du für 150 Euros nur das Material für den Bootskörper gemeint, oder auch schon den Motor inkl. Schraube?

Bin auch gespannt auf die Fotos #h


----------



## Marvin-2908 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

hallo!
Ne, 150€ für baumaterial,motor.regler und 3 servos!
Das boot schaut komisch aus,ABER es wird funktionieren. Es sieht ehrlichgesagt richtig sch........|supergri|supergri|supergri aus=)

Die bilder kommen heute abend!
Die das mit den boilie funktionieren soll weiß ich aber noch net


----------



## Carras (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Hi,

was mir an nem Futterbott wichtig wäre, daß man das "Abladen" des Futters dosieren kann. So daß nicht immer 3 kg auf einmal auf den Platz rieseln, sondern daß das Stück für Stück geht, so daß man ne größeren Fläche anfüttern kann. Das können die wenigsten Futterboote, die es aktuell auf dem Markt gibt.

Unterwasserkamera ist eigentlich Quatsch. Das würde nur Sinn machen wenn man den Grund des Gewässers dabei genau sehen könnte.
Und dazu müsste die Kamera ja auf versch. Tiefen hinab gelassen werden können. Daß man sich da bei Krautbewuchs, o.ä. schnell in etwas verfängt, ist die logische Konsequenz.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

hi
was ein zufall!
Genau das kann mein futterboot aber=)
DA kannst du die luke nur so weit aufmachen, dass nur ein bisschen herrauskommt!
Oder du machst sie halt auf einen schlag auf=)


----------



## Werner1 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Hallo,

bei dem Boot kommt es ja nicht auf aussehen an sondern die inneren Werte zählen... bin gespannt, vielleicht gibt es mir ja die nötige Idee

Gruß
Werner


----------



## taggekko (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Hallo

viel erfolg bei dem Boot. Hab dieses jahr auch eins gebaut und das Futter lässt sich optimal dosieren durch drehklappen.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

ja also mein boot gegen dein boot
ich sag da nichts=)

Nunja, dass soll mehr so ein spaßmobiel geben,aber natürlich auch das futter herrausbringen!


----------



## taggekko (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Sieht doch auch gut aus. Aber du solltest mal versuchen anstat holz Depron zu nehmen, ist wasserfest einfacher zu verarbeiten (zuschneiden mit Kuttermesser kleben mit UHU Por kontaktkleber und fertig)und ist leichter. Zum schluss eine Lage 80g Glasfasermatte drüber und du hast einen super Rumpf.

Gruss
    Andreas


----------



## Marvin-2908 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

ja ich wollte erst epp nehmen, habe mich dann aber doch für das holz entschieden da es doch stabieler ist!
Zudem würde depron den motor nicht "verkraften"
Das teil bekommt ein 2500 mAh lipo und einen 65 A regler!


----------



## taggekko (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Ich habe auch 2 Speed 600 bb drin und 2 5200mah Akkus das Boot hält das ganz locker. der Rumpf ist sogar stabieler als Holz.


----------



## MrTom (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Hi
Hab dein Foto angeschaut und wirklich versucht etwas gutes an der Konstruktion zu finden-Nada, Nöx, Niente, NOTHING:c
Ich hätte ich auch wie die andere lobpreisen können, aber ein ehrlicher Kommentar hilft dir da mehr weiter.
Ich halte einige käufliche Futterboote auch nicht für optimal, aber ich könnte sie nicht besser bauen weil ich keine modellbauerischen Fähigkeiten habe-du allerding auch nicht.

mfg Thomas


----------



## snorreausflake (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> ja also mein boot gegen dein boot
> ich sag da nichts=)
> 
> Nunja, dass soll mehr so ein spaßmobiel geben,aber natürlich auch das futter herrausbringen!


Naja für dein Boot müsstes du mir schon 150€ zahlen damit ich es nehme|rolleyes
Sorry sieht halt echt "komisch" aus.
Die Frage warum die Dinger so teuer sind : Entwicklungskosten,Formen kosten auch was, dann ist die ganze Technik schon mit drin und dank dem Zusatz "Futter" kann man es nochmal ne ganze Ecke teurer verkaufen|uhoh:


----------



## Marvin-2908 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

hallo!
Ok
Ich habe ein vorschlag!
Wir schließen eine kleine wette ab.
Ich sage das boot bringt 3kg boilies an den platz und kommt auch sicher wieder zurück!

Naja ich wollte es euch eig nicht sagen aber naja.......... seht auf den fotos
ich bin modellbauer mit richtig großen und schwierigen modellen=)


----------



## heidsch (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

komm marvin - hau rein - ich glaub an dich  ....

und halt uns auf dem laufenden, ja ?




mfg heidsch


----------



## Lostparadise (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Aber wenn du doch Modellbauer bist, dann geb dir doch beim Rumpf etwas mehr mühe... Da kann doch wirklich was geiles entstehen wenn man die Fähigkeiten und Kenntnisse hat....


----------



## Marvin-2908 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

ich werde das boot jetzt einfach weiterbauen
Ich glaub ein mein boot=)
Ich kenn mich nur mit flugmodellbau aus
naja wir werden es ja sehen=)......


----------



## snorreausflake (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> ich werde das boot jetzt einfach weiterbauen
> Ich glaub ein mein boot=)
> Ich kenn mich nur mit flugmodellbau aus
> naja wir werden es ja sehen=)......


Sagt ja auch keiner das das Boot nicht funzt,aber für die Optik bekommst halt erst mal keine Punkte.
Aber schöne Flugmodelle hast du da:m
Komplett Eigenbau oder Bausätze?


----------



## Lostparadise (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Das du das schaffst glaub ich dir schon aber verstehst was ich mein? Schau einen schönen Rumpf und geile Funktionen... Is doch dann ein Knaller-Boot oder? 

Weil was nützt dir das Boot mit Funktionen die z.B. ein Carponizer nicht hat, aber beim 3. mal es absäuft wie die Titanic... Und die Arbeit war umsonst.... 

Is echt nicht böse gemeint Meister#6


----------



## Marvin-2908 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

nein nein ich versteh euch voll und ganz!
Aber ich finde das du for am betsne ist, auch wenn sie voll sch.......... ausschaut=)
Für mich zählt das aussehen nicht, sondern nur wie es funktioniert.


----------



## edmoro (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

laß dich nicht verunsichern, bau nach deinen ideen weiter#6
ist erstmal egal wie esaussieht beim basteln selber kommen dir
bestimmt auch noch ein paar idee (bei mir ist es jedenfals so)
die du dann umsetzt
und es muß erstmal funktionieren das ist wichtig die fassade kann man dann imernoch verändern


----------



## Skalar1967 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Hi, will mir auch ein Futterboot bauen.
Hab aber absolut keine Ahnung von Fernsteuerungen.
vielleicht kannst du mir einiges Erläutern.
z.B. Fernsteuerung
Wieviel Kanäle brauch ich?
1= Antrieb, 2= Steuerung; 3= Futterklappe
Antrieb: Laufen die Motoren immer mit der vollen Leistung?
           Oder wie kann ich die Motoren Steuern?
            Funktioniert das wie bei einem Dimmer?
Mit den Servos ist Klar.
Die Steuerung des Schiffes?
Kann mann das über die Ansteuerung der Motoren erreichen?
Also z.B. rechter Motor an, linker aus = links
Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast kannst Du mir bestimmt bei dem Projekt gute Ratschläge geben.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Carras (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Ich frage mich nur,ob man mit dem Selbstbau wirklich günstiger weg kommt.
Ich habe schon von einigen gelesen, daß man bei vernünftigem Material, alleine schon bei locker 400.-€ ist. (Wenn man den Bootsrumpf aus Holz o.ä. selber baut).

Es gibt aber schon Bausätze für um die 400.-€, die Eigentlich den Vorteil bieten, daß man sich nicht alles selber zusammen suchen muss und daß die Bausätze so auch schon erprobt sind.
Denn die Vielfalt an Motoren, Fahrtenreglern, Servos, usw. ist groß. Wer hier nicht weiß wie was miteinander harmoniert,....ist aufgeschmissen.

Viele Selbstbauer berichten immer wieder von "Anlaufschwierigkeiten". Daß Ihr Böötchen halt diverse Problemchen hatten, bis es letzten Endes zufriedenstellend gefahren ist. Die haben dann über ein halbes Jahr daan herumgebastelt bis alles gepasst hat.

Ich denke, wer im Bereich Modellbau und vor alle RC, keine Ahnung hat, sollte das mit den kompl. Selber bauen bleiben lassen.


----------



## Udo561 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Hi,
ich habe keine Ahnung vom Modellbau , 
aber kann man kein Modellboot umbauen ???
Die Dinger bekommt man für unter 100 Euro , daran dann eine 
Futteraufnahme mit Abkippvorrichtung anzubauen müsste für einen Modellbauer doch möglich sein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Marvin-2908 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

hallo!
das mit dem boot kaufen ist eig schon eine gute idee,ABER die reichweite wird nicht so groß sein. Meist sind die boot für kinder ausgelegt. Meine anlage schafft über 600m!

Das mit den motoren ansteuern ist nicht so einfach. Du brauchst dann n motoren und da wird es schwierig.
Besser ist du machst einen in die mitte und dann eine ansteuerrung daran fest. 
Dann brauchst du einen min.4kanal sender.
Ich würde das boot nicht bauen, wenn ich keinen sender akku etc. hätte.
Ich weiß, dass das boot besch... ausschaut und ich werde da auch noch einige zeit dran bauen. Warum soll es aber denn nicht funktionieren?
Ich finde das so eine abzieherei von den händlern!!
ich habe eine idee.
Wenn das boot wirklich gut fahren wird und es sich auch wirklich als gut darstellt, dann werde ich eine bauanleitung entwerfen.

Achso wegen den motoren.
Du brauchst dann einen regler, der dann den strom an die motoren weitergibt. Wenn du dann zb den knüppel des senders auf eine neutrale stellung einstellst, dann wird er keinen strom an den motor geben und ihn somit auch nicht bewegen


----------



## Lupus (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Hallo,
Carras hat recht lohnt sih nicht ...bzw.lohnt sich nur für Gewässer an denen man kein Futterboot braucht:q

@ Udo umbauen kann man nicht wirklich gut weil man Stabilitätsprobleme bekommt. Man müsste schon einen Katamaran bekommen....und den dann auch noch umzubauen...es lohnt sich echt nicht! Die günstigen Modelle haben auch günstige Motoren die bringen nich die nötige Leistungen um das Boot mit samt Futter ordentlich zu bewegen.


----------



## teddy88 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

@ TE

mal ganz ehrlich ich muss mich leider Mister Tom anschließen und dir sagen dass ich zwischen deinem "Boot" und nem richtigen Futterboot/Modellboot keinerlei änlichkeiten entdecken kann....und für einen Modellbauer finde ich das nicht besonders toll^^

Ich habe auch jahrelang Modellflugzeuge/ Autos gebaut und muss sagen dass du dir mit der Materialwahl keinen gefallen getan hast.
Holz ist der unflexibelste, schwerste und einfach sry wenn ichs so sag bescheuertste Werkstoff wenn es um Bootsmodelle geht.

1. Holz arbeitet in sich
2. Holz zieht Wasser ( egal mit welcher Lasur/Lack -> des braucht dann nur länger bis es sifft) ( viel spaß beim verlegen der Elektronik!!)
3. Es ist nicht stoß/rammfest und splittert-anders als z.b. Styrodur

Alles in allem solltest dein Entwurf nochmal überdenken und auch deine RC-Anlage ( keiner braucht 600 meter Sendereichweite).
Kannst dir au ne billigere holen und nen Signalverstärker einbauen.........alles kein Hexenwerk und dinge die du als Modellbauer beherrschen solltest.

Mfg ted


----------



## alex g (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

an welchem gewässer angelst du dass du 600m reichweite brauchst:q

aber trotzdem viel erfolg und stell mal wieder ein paar bilder rein wies jetzt aussieht
#6


----------



## Lostparadise (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



teddy88 schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> mal ganz ehrlich ich muss mich leider Mister Tom anschließen und dir sagen dass ich zwischen deinem "Boot" und nem richtigen Futterboot/Modellboot keinerlei änlichkeiten entdecken kann....und für einen Modellbauer finde ich das nicht besonders toll^^
> 
> ...


 

Servus,

also ich sag dir mal zum Thema Holz zieht Wasser mit Lasur usw... Ich bin Kfz-Lackierer, und ich mach dir das Holzboot so, das da nix Wasser zieht.... Egal ob das Holz arbeitet oder net... Und das kann nicht nur ich!!!!! 

Und unser Marvin macht das scho


----------



## teddy88 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



Lostparadise schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also ich sag dir mal zum Thema Holz zieht Wasser mit Lasur usw... Ich bin Kfz-Lackierer, und ich mach dir das Holzboot so, das da nix Wasser zieht.... Egal ob das Holz arbeitet oder net... Und das kann nicht nur ich!!!!!
> 
> Und unser Marvin macht das scho


 

und wieviel kostet der Lack/bzw des Boot dann- dann isses nimmer Sinnvoll n eigenes zu bauen. 
Es ist nicht jeder n Kfzl´ler mit entsprechenden bekanntschaften^^

Ausserdem isses doch einfach viel umständlicher als ne Kustharzschicht über Styropor^^

mfg 

-> aber ich glaub dir des dass man Holz so abdichten kann-keine Frage


----------



## Carras (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



alex g schrieb:


> an welchem gewässer angelst du dass du 600m reichweite brauchst:q
> 
> #6


 
600 m braucht keiner. Die Futterboote mit einer Länge von 60-70 cm, erkennt man bei 150 Metern schon nimmer zu 100 % richtig. Wenn man dann bei 200 oder 230 Metern ist,...Oh Je,....Und nachts schon gar nicht (trotz LED).

Von daher reichen 300 bis 350 Meter bei weitem (inkl. Reserve)


----------



## Werner1 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

der trööteröffner hat nach Ideen und Tipps gefragt, ich denke da kann man auch mal vernünftig und freundlich antworten...


----------



## MrTom (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



Werner1 schrieb:


> der trööteröffner hat nach Ideen und Tipps gefragt, ich denke da kann man auch mal vernünftig und freundlich antworten...


Hi
Ach ja richtig, da gabs auch noch Fragen|bigeyes



> Was wäre so eure persönlicher wunsch, was ein futterboot haben sollte, was andere boote nicht besitzen?


Mir würde es reichen wenn die Standardfunktionen zuverlässig funktionieren.


> Wie z.B einen propeller als antrieb, sprich wie ein luftkissenboot.


Stellt sich die Frage ach dem "Warum"



> Oder vielleicht das das boot futterportionen über 6 kg rausbringen kann!?


Dann musst du das Boot einfach grösser machen und den Auftrieb vergrössern, aber dann ist der Schritt zur ferngesteuerten Anka auch nicht mehr weit.

Machbar ist übrigens fast alles, stellt sich nur die Frage nach den Fähigkeiten des Modellbauers und dessen Bereitschaft Geld in seinem Projekt zu versenken.

mfg Thomas


----------



## teddy88 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



MrTom schrieb:


> Hi
> Ach ja richtig, da gabs auch noch Fragen|bigeyes
> 
> 
> ...


 

-> womit wir meine Befürchtung über das Schiksal des Bootes in schriftlicher Form hätten^^


----------



## Marvin-2908 (5. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

hallo!
ich woltle euch nur sagen, dass morgen wieder neue bilder kommen.
Wir mussten festellen, dass das boot fast abhebt mit dem motor
Heute abend werden die vorrichtungen für die boilies gebaut....


----------



## jochen1000 (5. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Ohne Witz ich finde es sackstark, dass du es durchziehst! Freu mich auf die Bilder!


----------



## Marvin-2908 (5. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

das freut mich.
Das gibt einen hoffnung...
gefahren ist es ja schon mal.
Es fehlt aber noch die runderanlage.


----------



## Werner1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

freu mihc schon auf die Bilder, auch wenn es nicht professionell aussehen sollte...


----------



## alex g (6. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

freu mich auch schon auf die Bider , ich finde aber , dass das Futterboot ganz gut aussieht


----------



## ritschwumm (6. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Hallo Marvin,

Erstmal ...lass dich nicht verunsichern, bau weiter ! #h

Du fragst nach Wünschen:
Statt Luftkissen würde ich eher Impeller (Jetantrieb) wählen, dann brauchst Du keine Ruderanlage im herkömmlichen Stil da das letzte Teil des Jetrohres lenkbar ist. Wenn der Eintritt des Jets vorne abgeschrägt beginnt bleibt auch nichts hängen, schon gar nicht in der "Ruderanlage" oder einer offenen Schraube. 
Eine Vorrichtung im Heck um die Schnur mit rauszuziehen und an Ort und Stelle auszuklinken wäre prima. Da könnten die "Profis" dann auch mal ein Funkecholot mitrausziehen. Mir würde das reichen um die Hechtmontage endlich mal an die Stelle zu zerren wo die "alte Dame" steht...|supergri
Das Katamaran ähnliche Rumpfprofil was Du gewählt hast ist gut, da sehr stabil im Wasser.
Beim Rumpfmaterial würde ich auch eher Styrodur + Glasfiber wählen. Geht schnell und hält Bombe und ist billig. Hohlräume lassen sich prima mit Kutter ausschneiden. 5 Minuten Epoxy klebt das Zeug (Aufbauten, Aufnahmen usw.) bombenfest zusammen. 
So genug geplaudert, Kaffee wartet |bla:
Gruß Marcus


----------



## Marvin-2908 (6. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

hallo
hier sind alo ein paar bilder vo dem boot.
Es ist wirklch noch sehr viel zu machen,ABER es wird langsam.


----------



## Ralle2609 (8. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

sieht doch schon gut aus, aber wenn ich dir einen tipp geben dard dann setz in die ecken knotenpunkte also von den beiden ´verbingungsstreben sonst könnte das schnell mal kaputt gehen wäre ja schade drum


----------



## MrTom (8. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Hi
Nach dem vielen Lobpreisungen muss ich mal den Burschen auf den Boden zurückholen-Sorry. 
Diese "Konstruktion" ist einfach nur eine Katastrophe. Genaugenommen sind das nur zwei statisch sehr bedenkliche Kisten, die aus einem ungeeignetem Werkstoff zusammengezimmert wurden. Zudem vermute ich mal, dass bei vollem Schub ohne Ladung die ganze Fuhre einen Kopfstand macht.
Mein Tipp: Such dir ein Bauplan, baue ihn 1:1 nach, kleine Veränderungen kannst du später vornehmen.

mfg Thomas


----------



## Sterni01 (8. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Wieso ist Speerholz ungeeignet ?
Ich seh das anders !

Allerdings gewinnt jede DDR - Anbauwand den Vergleich im Windkanal !!!!!

Irgendwie sieht das Teil aus, als wäre es ein Vorschul-Projekt.

#d#d#d


----------



## Udo561 (8. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



MrTom schrieb:


> Hi
> Nach dem vielen Lobpreisungen muss ich mal den Burschen auf den Boden zurückholen-Sorry.
> Diese "Konstruktion" ist einfach nur eine Katastrophe.
> mfg Thomas



Hi,
na ja , ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus das der Erbauer noch sehr jung ist und über keine Erfahrung im Modellbau verfügt 

Aber nur so kann man lernen und besser werden #6
Zumindest wird er in ein paar Wochen ein funktionierendes Futterboot besitzen , davon bin ich überzeugt.

Viel Spaß beim Bau,
Gruß Udo


----------



## MrTom (8. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



> über keine Erfahrung im Modellbau verfügt



Na das sieht er aber anders



> Naja ich wollte es euch eig nicht sagen aber naja.......... seht auf den fotos
> ich bin modellbauer mit richtig großen und schwierigen modellen



Der Junge brauch Hilfe und keine Rumschleimerei. Zuerst muss er sich allerdings mal eingestehen, dass er noch ganz am Anfang einer Modellbauerkarriere steht.

mfg Thomas


----------



## Marvin-2908 (8. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

hi
ich weiß das das boot sch.... ausschaut.
Aber das ist mir echt ziemlich egal was ihr davon haltet.
Ich wolte es euch nur mal zeigen.
Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass ich bald ein futterboot haben werde, denn es ist bereits gefahren.
Der motor ist zu stark das habe ich gemerkt,
Das boot wird das schnellste futterboot der welt.
Was erwartet ihr eigenlich.
Ich habe noch nie ein boot gebaut bzw. habe nicht mal das werkzeug und das wissen dafür.
Wenn es um flugzeuge geht, da kann ich aber mithalten.
Ich habe sogar einen futetrflieger, mit welchen im reklame mache.....


----------



## MrTom (8. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



> Ich habe noch nie ein boot gebaut





> dass ich vor einiger zit mal ein futterboot selber gebaut habe!


Was nun???



> denn es ist bereits gefahren


Habe nie bezweifelt dass es schwimmt.



> Das boot wird das schnellste futterboot der welt.


Das sind genau die Sachen, die bei einem Futterboot eher sekundär sind.



> Wenn es um flugzeuge geht, da kann ich aber mithalten.


Ein Multiplex Mentor ist ein Fertigbausatz!



> Ich habe sogar einen futetrflieger, mit welchen im reklame mache.....


Verstehe kein Wort.

mfg Thomas


----------



## teddy88 (8. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Ich schmeiß mich weg ,

THX@ Mr Tom- wollte sowas änliches grad au ma machen^^

@TE-erst überlegen dann schreiben^^

mfg


----------



## Koghaheiner (8. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> hallo
> hier sind alo ein paar bilder vo dem boot.
> Es ist wirklch noch sehr viel zu machen,ABER es wird langsam.




Darf ich die bescheidene Frage stellen warum Du das Futterboot mit einer Luftschraube antreiben möchtest? Vom restlichen Rumpf einmal abgesehen ist das die ineffizienteste Möglichkeit schlechthin, zumal die Luftschrauben ja auch noch gegen den Rumpf bläst, wie es auf dem Foto aussieht.

Steck da noch mal ein bißchen Hirnschmalz in den Plan.

Gruß


Kogha


----------



## Bassey (8. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> hallo!
> Naja ich wollte es euch eig nicht sagen aber naja.......... seht auf den fotos
> ich bin modellbauer mit richtig großen und schwierigen modellen=)



Und wo ist das große, schwierige Modell mit all seinen Feinheiten? Ich meine es nicht böse, aber du schwingst echt die großen Reden und zeigst dann hier zwei bessere Schuhkartonagen die alles haben, nur keinen geringen Wasserwiderstand... Gerade als so erhabener Modellbauer für Flugzeuge müsstest du es besser wissen. Mir sehen die Flugzeuge aber einfach nur nach Fertigbausätzen aus... Sorry, aber das kann jeder mit Zeit und Geduld...


----------



## marcus7 (8. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Meine güte, lasst ihn doch basteln.
Ich finds gut, das er es versucht und sich nicht von Mom&Dad eins für 1000Eus hinten reinschieben lässt.

Fehler macht dabei wohl jeder, der auf dem Gebiet kein Experte ist...


----------



## Bassey (8. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Fehler macht dabei wohl jeder, der auf dem Gebiet kein Experte ist...



Wäre ja auf vollkommen okay wenn er sich hier nicht nahezu als "Profi" im Modellbau gebrüstet hätte :q


----------



## Marvin-2908 (8. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

ich bin kein experte!
Ich kenne mich aber schon ein wenigs aus, sonst würde ich net solche flieger bestitzen.
Ich werde mir das boot bauen und wie gesagt nicht 1000€ dafür bezahlen.
Wie dumm muss man sein?
Die haben einen wert von MAX.100€


----------



## Bassey (8. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> ich bin kein experte!
> Ich kenne mich aber schon ein wenigs aus, sonst würde ich net solche flieger bestitzen.
> Ich werde mir das boot bauen und wie gesagt nicht 1000€ dafür bezahlen.
> Wie dumm muss man sein?
> Die haben einen wert von MAX.100€



Maximal 100 €? Du bist jetzt schon ohne etwas fertiges zu haben laut eigener Aussage bei 150€, dabei hast du nicht einmal Arbeitszeit einberechnet... Du solltest echt nochmal alles lesen was du geschrieben hast, du machst dich ein wenig lächerlich mit deinen Aussagen wenn diese sich so beissen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Bin gerade über den Thread gestolpert und muss sagen:

Peinlich Marvin-2908, einfach nur peinlich.

Aber das wirst du im Leben auch noch lernen das man den Mund nicht zu voll nehmen sollte.

Zum Preisrahmen kann ich dir sagen das du mit deinen angepeilten 100€ nicht weit kommst. Rohling bauen, laminieren und lackieren, da biste schon dein Budget los. Dann fehlen ja nur noch so billige Kleinigkeiten wie Servos, Motoren, Schrauben, Akkus, Empfänger...

Ach ja, hier mal etwas Lektüre:

http://www.grazy-carpers.com/storys/storys_ge/Baitboat.pdf

Aber trotz alledem, lass dich nicht entmutigen, das wird schon...

Einfach und effektiv lässt sich z.Bsp. ein Katamaranrumpf aus Kunststoffabflussrohren bauen (is kein Scherz).


----------



## MrTom (9. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



> Einfach und effektiv lässt sich z.Bsp. ein Katamaranrumpf aus Kunststoffabflussrohren bauen



Schaust du zum Beispiel hier

mfg Thomas


----------



## heinmama (9. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Hallo,
der Link http://www.grazy-carpers.com/storys/storys_ge/Baitboat.pdf

ist echt gut, ich hatte viel Spaß beim Lesen.
Ich habe dieZuschriften gelesen und hatte auch viel Spaß beim lesen, und muß hierzu sagen das man einen Bausatz einfach zusammenbauen kann, aber einen eigenen Entwurf zu machen und in die Realität umzusetzen ist weitaus schwieriger.

Vielleicht hätte man vorher mal bei Google nach Anregungen gesucht.Ich stelle immer wieder fest das meine Ideen nicht immer ds NON PLUS ULtra darstellen.


Viel Spaß noch!

Heinmama


----------



## Knigge007 (9. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

@Marvin


hast du die 2 "Rümpfe" - die ich niemals so zusammengebaut hätte - *mittels der 2 Streben nur zusammengeklebt ?
*

Wenn ja würd ich damit mehr als Vorsichtig sein... wird nicht lange gehen dann hast nen 2 Teiler dem du hinterherschwimmen darfst womöglich kippen die dann und wenn se nicht dicht sind hast dein Boot samt Modellbauteilen das letzte mal gesehen, auch nur mit ein paar Nägelchen wirst kein viel besseres Ergebniss erzielen.
*
Wo ist die Stabilität bzw Verwindungssteifigkeit (kann ja noch werden bist vielleicht noch nich so weit) ?

Weißt du was für ein Druck auf dein Boot kommt wenn es draußen windet und Wellen schlägt ?
*
Futter kommt nur auf eine Seite (?), *was ist mit der anderen Seite zwecks Gewicht bzw dann Schräglage der ganzen Konstruktion (oder ich übersehe was oder hab was überlesen..... habe nur die letzten 2 Seiten gelesen) ?*

*Mach dir mal mehr Gedanken sonst versenkst du dein Boot sprichwörtlich im See, ich befürchte sonst echt das dein Boot eher auf kurze wie lange Sicht einem Totalausfall erleiden wird*.

Oder hol dir Hilfe von handwerklich begabten Leuten, oder hättest dich einfach besser im Internet eingelesen, es gibt soviele gute Futterboot Selfmadebauten mit kompletter Anleitung zum nachbauen, habe selber eins hier was ich mir damals als ich 2 Wochen hier im Board war kopiert habe muss es aber suchen... find den Thread leider nicht mehr über die SuFu kp wo der verschwunden ist, oder wars doch in der Fisch Hitparade, ne das war hier !


----------



## Udo561 (9. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Hi,
ich wundere mich hier nur das ihr euch nicht alle schon ein Futterboot selber gebaut habt 
Scheint ja nicht zu schwer zu sein , die meisten hier wissen ja wie es geht :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Siehste doch, einfach mit Gaffa zwei Schuhkartons aneinander knüppern!


----------



## Schnubbi (9. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Lasst ihn doch einfach#q

ich finds super dass du alles selbst entwerfen willst
denn kopieren kann ja jeder#6


----------



## heinmama (9. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

ich finds super dass du alles selbst entwerfen willst
denn kopieren kann ja jeder#6


Ich finde es auch gut eigene Sachen zu entwerfen und auszuprobieren, aber manchmal ist es ganz gut wenn man mal links und rechts guckt und auf die Erfahrungen anderer zurückgreift, um finanzielle Rückschläge vorzubeugen.

Ich drücke im trotzdem die Daumen für sein Projekt#6#6.

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Lostparadise (9. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



heinmama schrieb:


> ich finds super dass du alles selbst entwerfen willst
> denn kopieren kann ja jeder#6
> 
> 
> ...


 

|good:bin auch der meinung!!!!#6


----------



## alex g (11. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Wenn ihr hier die erfahrenen Futterbootbauer seid , dann baut doch selber ein besseres und lasst den Te in ruhe .#q


----------



## Marvin-2908 (11. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

hallo!
ich wollte mich wieder mal kurz bei euch melden!
Das futterboot verändert sich gerade sehr.
Ich hoffe das es bald fertig wird.......
Wir haben und jetzt doch gegen eine antriebsschreuabe unterwasser entschieden.
Am Wochenende gibts neue bilder


----------



## heinmama (12. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Wenn ihr hier die erfahrenen Futterbootbauer seid , dann baut doch selber ein besseres und lasst den Te in ruhe .#q

Naja, einige Sachen die in diesem Thread geschrieben worden sind bestimmt nicht nett, aber andererseits muß man sich auch nicht jeden Schuh anziehen der einen paßt.
Das Problem liegt auch in der fehlenden persönlichen Bekanntschaft, online jemanden kritisieren ist immer einfacher als wenn man den Mut aufbringen muß es der Person ins Gesicht zusagen.  

Ich finde immer das man sich mit dem nötigem Respekt behandeln soll, und den anderen helfen sollte.

Ich freue mich aber auch schon auf die neuen Bilder von Marvin, ich denke das er sich einiges einfallen lassen und vielleicht ist es ein ganz neues System. Und zweitens: Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. 

In diesem Sinne: Nur Mut, Nur Mut!!#6#6

Gruß Heinmama


----------



## MrTom (12. November 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



> online jemanden kritisieren ist immer einfacher als wenn man den Mut aufbringen muß es der Person ins Gesicht zusagen.


Ob online oder live, dem "Erbauer" dieser Katatrophe muss doch einfach gesagt werden, dass er nicht Godfather of Modellbauing ist.
Bevor man Hilfe annehmen kann kommt erst mal der Punkt, an dem man sich eingesteht, dass man Hilfe brauch. Und genau dort befindet sich der TE. Jeder gesunde Mitteleuropäer mit einem Verständniss für Formen und Minimalkenntnissen in Physik wird erkennen, dass das Modell des TE suboptimal ist.
Man kann jetzt dem TE natürlich den Kopf tätscheln und sagen "fein gemacht", aber das bringt ihn nicht weiter und wäre auch noch hochgradig gelogen.

mfg Thomas


----------



## heinmama (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Wie sieht es mit Deinem Projekt aus?
Bist Du schon ein wenig weitergekommen?

Gr.

Heinmama


----------



## Marvin-2908 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

hallo
da es schaut gut aus
schwimmen tut es auchs chon
nur das mit dem ansteuern ist noch etwas schwer=)
Es faährt bis jetzt nur gerade aus,lach^^


----------



## zrako (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

macht ja nix sofern du nen rückwärtsgang hast^^


----------



## jonny1 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Hi Marvin,

ich bin gerade auch dabei ein Futterboot zu bauen. Ich benutze Depron und spachtel das Boot dann komplett über. dann sollte das Dicht sein. Als Antrieb hatte ich mir das so wie bei einem Luftkissenboot gedacht:
http://lennokit.ueliisa.net/YellowAirboat/index.php
ungefähr so wie bei dem Boot nur etwas größer.

die noch viel Glück mit dem bauen

Gruß johnny1


----------



## heinmama (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Find ich interessant die Idee mit dem Hovercraft, die Frage ist 
nur ob man auch Lasten von 3-4 kg damit transportieren kann.
Ich glaube dann ist das Ganze sehr schwer zu lenken.

Gr.

Heinmama


----------



## jonny1 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

mal schauen ob das klappt nur beim Motor unterwasser ist die Schwierigkeit das Boot ordentlich dicht zu kriegen.


----------



## alex g (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

und ? bist du inzwischen weiter gekommen ?


----------



## Captain.Chaos (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Einfach und effektiv lässt sich z.Bsp. ein Katamaranrumpf aus Kunststoffabflussrohren bauen (is kein Scherz).



die abflussrohre sind ideal! sind billig und es ist einfach mit ihnen etwas zu basteln! 
ich betreibe bootsmodellbau schon über 15 jahre. alles ist schön so lange es über 100km/h rennt :q 

jedoch muss man für ein futterboot keine superanstrengende konstruktion bauen! ich würde 2 stinkt normale mono-kutter mit 2 streben verbinden (cat ähnlich) und auf die streben kommt genau im schwerpunkt die halterung für das futter. 
länge 60-70cm wäre ideal. als material würde billiges abs funktionieren. schöner wäre gfk (auch gerade wegen dem harz, dass nicht wirklich an abs hält), allerdings würde das  den kostenrahmen sprengen! balsaholz mit einer lage gfk-matten getränkt in 24h harz ist ebenso funktionell und lässt spielraum für eigene konstruktionen.

da man hier keinen speed braucht wären 600-700er bürsten motoren ideal (schöner wäre eine lösung mit bl motoren aber das wäre zu übertrieben)! pro motor einen 2-3s lipo pack, 2 billige regler sammt servo und das ding fährt problemlos. das ganze wäre über die mischfunktion an der funke auch ohne servo und ruder realisierbar.
kostenpunkt mit allem rc kram und hardware wie welle wären vielleicht 150 euro ohne funke. wobei man es auch billiger hinbekommen. mit anstrengung gehen bestimmt auch 100


----------



## jonny1 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



Captain.Chaos schrieb:


> da man hier keinen speed braucht wären 600-700er bürsten motoren ideal (schöner wäre eine lösung mit bl motoren aber das wäre zu übertrieben)! pro motor einen 2-3s lipo pack, 2 billige regler sammt servo und das ding fährt problemlos. das ganze wäre über die mischfunktion an der funke auch ohne servo und ruder realisierbar.



Wie kriegt man den Motor dicht, wenn der unter Wasser laufen soll? Ich habe einen Motor über Wasser geplant mal schauen ob das klappt.

Ich besorg die Woche Spachtel und mache alles dicht. dann kommen die Futterschächt dran


----------



## Captain.Chaos (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

einen normalen bürstenmotor bekommst du nicht wirklich dicht am gehäuse. strenggenommen läuft der motor auch, wenn er komplett unter wasser getaucht ist!
allerdings nutzen sich die kohlen unter wasser sehr stark ab!

wieso willst du überhaupt den motor bei einem hoverkraft "unten" montieren? du weisst, dass du die drehrichtung des motors durch "vertauschen" der pole in der drehrichtung ändern kannst?! 
wieso willst du überhaupt ein solches bauen? viel gewicht kannst du damit nicht wirklich transportieren. der einzigste vorteil liegt darin, über hindernisse fahren zu können aber ein gescheiter cat bekommt das auch ohne probleme hin. die steuerbarkeit ist auch nicht wirklich die beste


----------



## jonny1 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Ich wollte den Motor nicht unten laufen lassen sondern obendrauf bauen.
Meine Frage war nur was für einen Motor man brauch um einen Unterwasserantrieb zu machen.
Wie gut ich das Boot dann lenken kann muss ich schauen. Aber eig. dürfte das kein großes Problem sein.
Mal schauen. 
Ich sag bescheid wenns klappt.


----------



## mmelch21 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> ich bin kein experte!
> Ich kenne mich aber schon ein wenigs aus, sonst würde ich net solche flieger bestitzen.
> Ich werde mir das boot bauen und wie gesagt nicht 1000€ dafür bezahlen.
> Wie dumm muss man sein?
> Die haben einen wert von MAX.100€




Njah mit 100 euronen haste nicht ganz recht..

aber wenn du dich auskennst dann wirste warscheinlich wissen das du für die servos die du brauchst [willste ja nicht nur 100 gr. jedes mal rausfahren] c.a schon mal um die 50 € kommen wirst..
Dann wäre noch n  Motor,empfänger,akku,div. Kleinteile und und und..

Also mit dem Preis wirste ohne 300-500 € (für billigste ausrüstung] nicht davon kommen..

ABER eines kann keiner abschlagen--> der Spass am basteln.


Nja ich habs halt so gemacht [Als ich noch kein schlauchboot hatte] :

Also da mein Vater seit c.a 18 Jahren Modellbau betreibt hat er halt mal zum spass so n Speed elektroboot gebaut.-.
Welches aber nach einem jahr nur mehr in einer Ecke verstaubt rumlag..
Dieses Hier: http://www.der-schweighofer.at/artikel/81480/sb_outlaw_obl_thundertiger_arf

Ich hab neue Motoren reingebaut damit es langsamer ist.
n gps [Hat mein cousin in Indien für den Heiligen fisch geschenkt bekommen frag mich nicht was er da gefangen hat] 
draufgebaut und hinten sowas wie ne kiste die durch 2 Servos 
umgeklappt wurde. War c.a ne woche arbeit mit hilfe von meinem Dad.

HAt super funktioniert aber hab es dann durchs ankommen von meinem Schlauchboot auch weiterverkauft..

lg


----------



## Udo561 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



jonny1 schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man den Motor dicht, wenn der unter Wasser laufen soll? Ich habe einen Motor über Wasser geplant mal schauen ob das klappt.



Hi Jonny,
den Motor kannst du ja ohne Probleme über Wasser verbauen , es reicht ja wenn du die Schraube(n) unter Wasser hast.
Da gibt es mit Sicherheit im Modellbaubereich möglichkeiten so eine Schraube zu verlängern.
In Südamerika fahren Boote mit Außenborder rum deren Schraubengestänge ist bis zu 3 Meter lang ist.
Der Motor ist dabei ja auch über der Wasseroberfäche.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jonny1 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Ich vesuchs erstmal mit dem Motor überwasser. wenn das nicht klappt versuche ich den Propeller mit ner Verlängerung unter Wasser zu bekommen.

Danke mmelch21 aber Fernbedienung Motor usw. hab ich alles noch zu Hause rumliegen. deswegen bin ich auch auf die Idee gekommen mir ein Boot zu Bauen, da es mich dann nicht viel kostet.


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Hi, das Zauberwort heißt "Stevenrohr" und gibt´s in Zahlreichen Varianten im Modellbau...

Perfektionisten legen für einen Katamaran darin schon bis >80 Euro an, sodass es mit 100€ Gesamtbudget eng werden könnte.

Grüße JK


----------



## jonny1 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Danke jkc also wenn das mit dem Motor überwasser nicht klappt versuch ichs damit.


----------



## Captain.Chaos (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

was ist das denn hier für ein geposte? mir erscheint es, als ob manche garkeine ahnung vom modellbau haben und halbwissen hier preisgeben:

ein boot gehört nach folgenden bild aufgebaut:
in den rumpf wird der motor an einem motorhalter befestigt, die welle des motors wird mit einer kupplung an einer welle verschraubt, die in einem stevenrohr mit teflon läuft. dieses stevenrohr führt durch den spiegel aus dem boot. am ende kommt ein prop dran. thats it!
welchen winkel das stevenrohr beim durchbruch haben muss oder welche prop größe in kombination zum motor passt lasse ich jetzt hier mal unberücksichtigt, da es nicht ganz so einfach ist und auf die rumpfform ankommt!

einen cat beispielsweise baue ich seit jahren nur 2 motorig auf.  pro kuve einen motor und demnach auch 2 powertrimms. so ein powertrimm kostet mal eben 100 ocken inkl welle, dann noch endstücke, flexwellen, props, spannzangen..das kostet RICHTIG kohle!
eine einmotorige variante geht auch und ist wesentlich kostengünstiger.

als anregung kann ich rc-raceboats.de oder hydroworld.de empfehlen! dort gibt es zahlreiche bilder, tips und tricks. 

aber eins nicht vergessen:
ein futterboot muss kein rennboot sein, daher tun es lockerst billigste und einfachste materialen, servos zum kippen der futterschale und und und.

wenn ich alles durchrechne sind 100 euro ohne funke garkein problem für ein solches boot. man muss nur wissen WAS man braucht und vorallem WO man es bekommt :q


----------



## jonny1 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



Captain.Chaos schrieb:


> ein boot gehört nach folgenden bild aufgebaut:
> in den rumpf wird der motor an einem motorhalter befestigt, die welle des motors wird mit einer kupplung an einer welle verschraubt, die in einem stevenrohr mit teflon läuft. dieses stevenrohr führt durch den spiegel aus dem boot. am ende kommt ein prop dran. thats it!
> welchen winkel das stevenrohr beim durchbruch haben muss oder welche prop größe in kombination zum motor passt lasse ich jetzt hier mal unberücksichtigt, da es nicht ganz so einfach ist und auf die rumpfform ankommt!



Es geht aber auch mit nem Motor überwasser!


----------



## Captain.Chaos (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

was verstehst du denn bitte mit "motor über wasser"?! über dem rumpf?! unter dem rumpf?!

ein hoverkraft wird nicht die leistung haben, genug futter befördern zu können. würde die idee schleunigst vergessen! in relation zur benötigten power gesehen, ist ein klassischer antrieb und welten besser und günstiger!


----------



## jonny1 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Ich meine mit nem Hovercraft antrieb bin schon dabei das zu bauen mal schauen obs klappt.


----------



## Angelkay (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Also ich finde es toll wenn der Eine oder andere einen Selbstbauversuch startet. Kaufen kann ja wirklich jeder(sofern man über das nötige Kleingeld verfügt). Mir wäre das kaufen aber auch zu teuer. Ich überlege schon seit längerem, es auch selbst zu bauen. Allerdings will ich kein Futterboot, sondern nur ein Boot welches die Angelschnur raus bringt.
Für das Brandungsangeln sicherlich interessant. So würde man auf Weiten kommen, welche man nie auswerfen könnte. Da gefallen mir schon Reichweiten von bis zu 600m. Ich habe aber auch nach intensiver Suche im I-Net nichts dazu gefunden ob jemand dies schon für die Ostsee oder Nordsee versucht hat.


----------



## Udo561 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Hi,
noch niemand versucht ein ferngesteuertes Modellboot umzubauen ?
Hatte mir da gerade welche in der Bucht angeschaut , Reichweite bis 80 Meter , die Teile kosten gerade mal 60 Euro.
Mit einem stärkeren Akku müsste da doch eine höhere Reichweite zu erzielen sein.
Und mit ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick müsste man solch ein Boot doch preiswert zum Futterboot umgebaut bekommen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Carras (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Moin Udo

ich glaube nicht, daß Du alleine mit nem stärkeren Akku die Reichweite einer Fernsteuerung (Sender und Empfänger) verbessern kannst. Da musst Du eher die komplette Funkanlage austauschen. Mit entscheidend wird die Sendeleistung der Funke sein und die ist bauteilbedingt,...da nutzt ein stärkerer Akku alleine, nix.... Meine Meinung


----------



## Udo561 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Hi,
ich habe keine Ahnung davon .
Ich dachte einfach nur |supergri

Aber alleine der Gedanke das so ein 60-80 cm Boot nur um die 50 - 80 Euro kostet war mir die überlegung wert solch ein Boot umzubauen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Angelkay (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> noch niemand versucht ein ferngesteuertes Modellboot umzubauen ?
> Hatte mir da gerade welche in der Bucht angeschaut , Reichweite bis 80 Meter , die Teile kosten gerade mal 60 Euro.
> Mit einem stärkeren Akku müsste da doch eine höhere Reichweite zu erzielen sein.
> ...


 
Vom Prinzip her sollte es gehen, ich habe als Kind auch schon die Fernsteuerungen von Autos in Flugzeugen verbaut. 
Sieht zwat meist nicht schön aus, soll aber auch nur funktionieren. Und beim Spielzeugboot sollte man nur den stärkeren Motor und Akku in Betracht ziehen.

Motor und Akku könnte man aus gebrauchten Akkuschraubern ausbauen. Die sind Leistungsstark auch ohne dem Planetengetriebe und akkus in 12V sind auch schon dabei.


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Hallo Futterbootbauer, (Themenstarter)

hast hier ja dolle Diskussionen losgetreten, aber dafür ist das Anglerboard auch da! Nu, habe ich lange nix mehr von dir und deinem ??Boot?? gesehen.
Was ist los? Also wenn du schon fertig bist und wieder Zeit hast, hau in die Tasten und berichte mal wieder.

gruß Dog


----------



## jonny1 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Hi,

also mein Boot ist fast fertig ich muss nur noch die Elektronik einbauen und den Motor auf das Boot bauen.
Mal schauen ob das mit dem Gewicht geht.

Gruß
johnny1


----------



## alex g (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

Also , wie siehts aus ?
wenn du schon fertig bist könntest du ja ein paar Bilder reinstellen


----------



## jonny1 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*



alex g schrieb:


> Also , wie siehts aus ?
> wenn du schon fertig bist könntest du ja ein paar Bilder reinstellen



Ja mach ich die Tage mal


----------



## jonny1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

hi hier mal ein paar Bilder


----------



## DerJonsen (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

irgendwie sieht das interessant aus, wobei das wurscht ist wenns funzt...wann ist denn Jungfernfahrt?


----------



## jonny1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

weis noch nicht da muss noch die ganze Elektronik rein motor usw. Ich sag dann bescheid wenns soweit ist denke das braucht aber noch ein paar wochen, da ich nicht jeden Tag Zeit habe weiter zu bauen


----------



## futterkutter (6. September 2014)

*AW: 2. versuch Futterboot- eigenbau!*

so mal fuer die die gern selbst ein futterboot bauen wollen fuer wenig geld. ich habe auf dem troedelmarkt ein altes modellboot fuer sage und schreibe 5 euronen ergattert, das ding ist 1,20m lang und ist ein schoener kutter. motor und elektronik bekommst du fuer unter 30 euro und ne steuerung kannste bei ebucht auch fuer unter 20 euro schiessen ein wenig kleinkram den man braucht ca. 20 euro hochgerechnet mit allem drum und dran sind das knapp 100 euronen, 
mein kutter kann bis zu 6 kg zuladung vertragen und kann die fertige montage der rute auch gleich mit raus schleppen und ablegen hat ne beleuchtung fuer die nacht mit beweglichen scheinwerfer den von der steuerung aus drehen kannst und ist alles in allem auch wenn es etwas groesser und robuster ausgefallen ist ein niedliches futter boot mit einigen extras. der umbau bzw ausbau hat mich etwas mehr als eine woche gekostet da ich taeglich etwas mehr als eine stunde dran gebaut hab. die steuerung ist eine alte multiplex combi 80 mit genuegend reichweite bei bedarf kann ich diese auch noch auf 2,4 ghz umbauen dann is die reichweite viel zu weit um das boot noch zu erkennen. fragen oder hilfestellungen gebe ich gern. mfg marko


----------

